# Looking for Club around Warner Robins



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Apr 17, 2012)

I am looking for a club for my friend and I around the Warner Robins area. Dues under $700 are preferable.


----------



## shooter55 (Apr 17, 2012)

Would you be interested in a club in Gray?


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Apr 17, 2012)

*Gray*

Possibly, please tell me more details.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## shooter55 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a post  that tells you more of the details. You can search for Jones County. 

We have a 2300 acre lease. Planted pines and hard woods. Lots of deer and turkey. Initial membership dues are $700 and then $650 after that. We have power and water. We also have a deer cooler. I've been in the club since 2004. I've been in lots of clubs and this one is the best I've ever been in by far. We have a pretty good bit of older hunters that have been in the club for years and some out of state hunters. During bow season and after opening gun, not very many members hunt.


----------



## 02sporty (Apr 20, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 21, 2012)

*Members*

have a couple memberships in Stewart county but the fee is $1000. a member but includes a camp house or camp ground. call mike 352-427-4985


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (May 28, 2012)

We have 680 acres on Hwy 247 just south of Frito Lay in Houston County. Pines and hardwood bottom with 2 power lines. This property use to be part of Oaky Woods WMA. Bears, Deer and lots of Hogs. Our dues are $800 per year includes family and guest. Call James @ 478-320-3990 or Jesse @ 478-718-3766.


----------



## fbhclittlecheif1 (May 29, 2012)

We have 1000 in telfair couty 700 pryear


----------



## westbrook (Jun 15, 2012)

Have club in Washington County. Deer, Hogs, Ducks, Turkeys, & Predators. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250


----------



## anhieser (Jun 18, 2012)

*Wilkinson Co.*

Have 600ac club on south end of Wilkinson Co.  Dues are $660 with 6 members.


----------



## bmorgan (Jun 26, 2012)

We have openings on a club in Crawford county 800 acres dues 650.00. if interested you can pm or call me at 478-973-7583


----------

